# Where Are They???



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Been up and down the Grand from the pier to the covered bridge in Harpersfield and a lot of places in between and got... NOTHING!!! I talked to several guys and they were striking out too. I was going to go out Sunday afternoon for Steel but I'm thinking of hitting LaDue.

So whats the consensus? Where are the Steel Head?


----------



## mjboone79 (May 13, 2011)

Wherever they are they are not in the Chagrin near the soccer field either. Saw a bunch of guys trying but not even one hookup and I was there for a few shifts. Its just a guess but the water did feel pretty warm.


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Went to the Grand 10-7 and got nothing.Then went to the chagrin first timeand had 1 hookup. He broke me off drag set to much.Black jig wih a orange head.I was fishing the chagrin river park area.


----------



## short rod (Sep 9, 2011)

got about an 8lb channel cat on a little cleo...but that was it!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

In case you have not noticed.... http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=e&ext=vwt&type=N&hr=00

And further more these day air temps are killing any opportunity for Manistee steelhead to run "remember our fishery is a predominant winter run fishery". Yes you will get some PA mutts, but gents until the nights get colder and the days get shorter you will see less fish. We have no significant long term rain events lately that are accompanied by colder air temps. The lunar tables also have allotted to do with the runs of steelhead. Especially this time of year once the sun hits the water you are done!

Here some more examples of why other Great Lakes tributaries are giving up fish for example:


http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=s&ext=vwt&type=N&hr=00

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=m&ext=vwt&type=N&hr=00

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=o&ext=vwt&type=N&hr=00

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=h&ext=vwt&type=N&hr=00


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

This doesnt sound good at all. I finally get a day to drive north and they're not hitting on every cast. That time of year I guess. Maybe I'll leave at 4 am and get there at the crack of dawn. If the steel isnt there yet guess I'll try for perch. I hear they fight just as good.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Vermilion had some chrome this morning. Found a decent pod of chrome in fast water. King eggs from Erie Outfitters with chartruese mesh being the best color.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

can you please help me out with those charts? It has something to do with temp. and depth....but not sure how to read it, thanks in advance


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya....just stay home people it's just not worth it yet

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slackanizer (Aug 16, 2009)

Had to work hard for 'em but pulled a couple out of the chagrin. Believe it or nit these were well into the heat of the day. Both caught in deep pools.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> can you please help me out with those charts? It has something to do with temp. and depth....but not sure how to read it, thanks in advance


Tommorow i promise ..lol..


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> Tommorow i promise ..lol..


lol ok, no hurries


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok folks the plan view of lake Erie is showm in this case the lower right hand corner of the web page. The lake is divided in to several cross sections. These cross sections are depicted in a b c d and e. The lake depth is measured in meters so you need to convert them. On the graphic of the temperatures as the temperatures are measured by remote sensors. These sensors are on buoys that where set by NOAA. They are pretty accurate and if used as a general rule of thumb they can help the average angler. Ok folks let me know if you have any other questions. Here is another web site. http://www.coastwatch.msu.edu/erie/e2.html


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Generally speaking steelies don't like the sun, enough with the indian summer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

brodg said:


> Generally speaking steelies don't like the sun, enough with the indian summer.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 You mean to say steelhead don't like bright sunny days? You mean to say when there is no clouds the bite stops? Do you mean to point out with more cloud cover and horrible weather patterns the steelhead will be more likely to be on the move and be more likely to bite? With the longer nights and cooler temps the fish will be more likely to move. The lack of rain will not help the cause. The lack of cooler temps are also not helping. As everyone can see their are several factors involved with a run of fish! This is what makes fishing so fun and so frustrating all at once.


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

Hit 1 Friday night after work , 2 on Saturday monring and went 0 for 3 today. Hooked up the biggest one I ever hook today and fought it like I was on TV only to loss it when it shot down stream and drug half the line off my reel. All on maggots and black and white jigs.

Friday night










Saturday Morning


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

webothfish said:


> I'll try for perch. I hear they fight just as good.


LOL!! Good one!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I took the 3 hour drive to Conny on sat. Was on the water before dawn.
Didnt see any fish, We hiked a few miles for a few chubs lol. Left at noon and hit the beaches got 2 Hens on spoons in mid day sun after a few thousand casts. pst me when the fish are hot so i dont burn my pockets on gas for 2 fish


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm finding fish in faster water with depth. King eggs from Erie Outfitters are hooking plenty of fish. Pink mesh was the top color today.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice ones Mepps.

-KSU


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> Nice ones Mepps.
> 
> -KSU


Thanks. We need to hook up and fish!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Isn't it a fact that rainbows (aka small steelhead) are the most efficient trout? Meaning that they will feed all day given the proper opportunity to eat. Presentation is everything! They will eat on a bluebird day given the right drift.

Don't let the crappy(nice for other folks) weather get you down. Think like a fish!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Depends on the situation lund.....if you are site fishing....sometimes no, but if you are fishing frog water or a deep faster run maybe more so. But I have also witnessed 8 people fishing a hole at the rock go 2 hours with out a fish, then BAM....everyone hooks up at the same time.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> I'm finding fish in faster water with depth. King eggs from Erie Outfitters are hooking plenty of fish. Pink mesh was the top color today.


Nice fish I have never seen a mouth so big on a steelies before must be huge or just the angle good job 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

fredg53 said:


> Nice fish I have never seen a mouth so big on a steelies before must be huge or just the angle good job
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I wanted to show the kype with the angle picture. The picture to the right is the same fish.


----------

